# Tactical Barbell



## JustMe (Oct 24, 2016)

Anyone have any success incorporating this into there workout?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 24, 2016)

[Q


----------



## JustMe (Oct 24, 2016)

I apologize I came off very vague. I just started reading this book (Tactical Barbell) and it talks about how there are Tactical Barbell templates (or specific workouts) which are not the main focus of the workout but are great in helping increase general strength. 

Example: Certain sets of days you follow the set template you chose, which includes the weight and reps  and takes 20 to 30 mins to complete.

So my question is has anyone followed this program and seen any results?


----------



## JustMe (Oct 24, 2016)

(Wish I could edit haha) To add to this,

I would follow my current program but also add this in 3 times a week or more or less as necessary.


----------



## Etype (Nov 2, 2016)

Never tried it, but strength is good in you are already where you need to be on your primary goals.

If you are going to a selection of something, I'd shoot for 100% in each event when you are well rested and not under stress. Once you attain that, implement whatever strength program of your choice at a 60/40ish ratio. If you start to lose your performance in your benchmark events, titrate your doses as necessary.

Bottom mind- go into whatever you are doing being able to crush the critical events, and being as strong as possible for durability.


----------



## JustMe (Nov 21, 2016)

Just thought I would post an update. Only a few weeks in but adding two strength days has really helped me improve in all the areas I will test in.


----------

